# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora en el Guadiana (por Badajoz)

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

En este hilo os iré subiendo algunas fotos de mis paseos por el río Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz; aquí tenéis las primeras, del pasado domingo:

















Y, por último, un tronco que estaba atascado en el azud de la Granadilla, y que más bien parecía un animal subiendo por el mismo:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado domingo donde podéis ver como los nenúfares mexicanos van ganando terreno de nuevo con el verano:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos de ayer a primera hora de la mañana:















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (22-abr-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Estas fotos las hice el pasado sábado junto al azud de la Granadilla:







Un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (22-abr-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado domingo:















Un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (22-abr-2015),HUESITO (23-abr-2015),Jonasino (22-abr-2015),perdiguera (22-abr-2015),REEGE (25-abr-2015),sergi1907 (22-abr-2015),willi (26-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

La primavera en Extremadura es algo digno de verse. Y cuando no puedas hacerlo se recurre a fotos como estas

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotos Los Terrines.

Ojalá algún día pueda llegar yo a hacer fotografías de esta calidad.

----------

Los terrines (23-abr-2015)

----------

